# PTE Test Center in Pakistan



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

I have sent email to PTE regarding Test center opening in Pakistan and have told them that lots of PTE aspirants from Pakistan cannot go abroad for the exam due to added expenses (visa, air fair, residence, dining etc. cost ) plus getting leaves from the employer is also an issue. 

I have received the following response. 

"*We are working hard to arrange PTE-Academic Tests as well as in Pakistan. But nothing is confirmed yet. We are aware of the need for more footprint, and we are working on activating more test centers. However, we can't give specific time frames at this point in time. 

You may view a full list of testing centers with their scheduling availability via the following link:http://pearsonpte.com/book/*"


I don't know whether it is their standard response or they are really working on it? 
Anybody have any information regarding this, please share. 

Moreover, please drop an email as well to PTE, so that they might know, they should open PTE center in Pakistan due to its very high demand. 

Thank you !!


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Really ....... there is none poor except me ? 
The world is full of rich people ? No one from Pakistan have trouble visiting another country for the exam ?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Really ....... there is none poor except me ?
> The world is full of rich people ? No one from Pakistan have trouble visiting another country for the exam ?


Dear, too many people have problems while going Dubai for taking PTE test from Pakistan and I am also one of them. I am planning to fly because we do not have any other choice. Moreover, the response you shared is definitely the standard response. They have sent me the same response COPY/PASTE long ago. It seems they have no plan to come to Pakistan soon. (just my gut feeling, do not take a fight with me over this statement).

You know I have scored 7 each in IELTS but now even this is not enough because of this PTE test which actually has brought a great imbalance in Australian Invitation process because those who could not score 7 each in IELTS at all previously, are scoring 7 easily now, and those who could score 7 each in IELTS at max after much study, hard work and multiple attempts are now easily scoring 8 each in PTE. And the problem is that this *<SNIP>* *Inappropriate Content - kaju/moderator* test is not available in Pakistan. We are left only with *<SNIP>* IELTS. People from other countries are giving multiple tries to PTE almost twice a month to score 79+ and eventually getting it after 4 to 5 attempts. However, the problem with us is that even if we fly to Dubai and take the test, it would be a single try, and we cannot fly to Dubai every other month to re-take it.

The solution to the problem is:

Either DIBP stops accepting this *<SNIP>*PTE test or this *<SNIP>* Pearson starts their services also in Pakistan at least.

The tone of my post is a little harsh but what can you expect from people living in this dilemma despite having skills, degrees, experience but one thing is bringing us down and that is PTE. Believe me if DIBP stops accepting PTE, the overall cutt off points will dramatically drop from 70 to 60.


----------



## aalimonline (Feb 7, 2016)

Brother the point is that Pearson will not open any test center in Pakistan by itself.
Some Local organisation (like AEO) have to come forward to apply to Pearson & become a test taker. For example, in dubai PTE is conducted by JNS center & one other center.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

aalimonline said:


> Brother the point is that Pearson will not open any test center in Pakistan by itself.
> Some Local organisation (like AEO) have to come forward to apply to Pearson & become a test taker. For example, in dubai PTE is conducted by JNS center & one other center.


AEO will never step forward to start PTE as the demand of IELTS is more than PTE in Pakistan because the candidates give IELTS for masters & Phd.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> AEO will never step forward to start PTE as the demand of IELTS is more than PTE in Pakistan because the candidates give IELTS for masters & Phd.


Hi Farrukh and Arshad,

I just read the whole post and I can say with grief that I'm one of those willing to switch to PTE-A but can only afford to do it once. I just want some guidelines from you guys as you have given both IELTS and PTE. Kindly tell me whether PTE-A is more reliable to judge English skills more accurately or not. Moreover, I'm sitting in the same boat as you were once i.e. only one 6.5 band in one of the 4 modules of IELTS (other three are above 7). Do you recommend me to take PTE-A after proper preparation of - let's say around 2 weeks? 

Regards,
A nearly hopeless immigration applicant


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hi Farrukh and Arshad,
> 
> I just read the whole post and I can say with grief that I'm one of those willing to switch to PTE-A but can only afford to do it once. I just want some guidelines from you guys as you have given both IELTS and PTE. Kindly tell me whether PTE-A is more reliable to judge English skills more accurately or not. Moreover, I'm sitting in the same boat as you were once i.e. only one 6.5 band in one of the 4 modules of IELTS (other three are above 7). Do you recommend me to take PTE-A after proper preparation of - let's say around 2 weeks?
> 
> ...


Hi. None of us living in Pakistan can afford to visit Dubai and give PTE, but we have no other option. Its useless to give IELTS repeatedly. Instead prepare yourself for PTE from E2 Language. You can find their videos from youtube and can practice from all the sources available on internet. Give a mock test before going for the real test. It will only cost 35 USD. If you achieve your desire score in mock test then go for the real test.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. None of us living in Pakistan can afford to visit Dubai and give PTE, but we have no other option. Its useless to give IELTS repeatedly. Instead prepare yourself for PTE from E2 Language. You can find their videos from youtube and can practice from all the sources available on internet. Give a mock test before going for the real test. It will only cost 35 USD. If you achieve your desire score in mock test then go for the real test.


Great to see your response. It has given me some ray of hope. Do you think 4 to 6 weeks of preparation time is adequate keeping in mind my IELTS scores are not that great but still under the competent english level? 

Also, would you mind giving any important tips as I would be targeting 79+ in each module. I would be obliged for your assistance. Thanks and awaiting your response.

Regards,
A Hopeless Immigration Applicant

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

majjji said:


> Great to see your response. It has given me some ray of hope. Do you think 4 to 6 weeks of preparation time is adequate keeping in mind my IELTS scores are not that great but still under the competent english level?
> 
> Also, would you mind giving any important tips as I would be targeting 79+ in each module. I would be obliged for your assistance. Thanks and awaiting your response.
> 
> ...



Well it depends your level of language so I cannot confirm that how much you will need to prepare. First understand the format of exam then go through its strategies on E2 language youtube channel and practice a lot. Depending on your result of mock test you can decide you are fully prepared to go for real exam. I only prepared from E2 language and that is the only reliable source. If you still can't achieve the desired score in mock test then you can purchase E2 language package (there are different packages on their website).


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Well it depends your level of language so I cannot confirm that how much you will need to prepare. First understand the format of exam then go through its strategies on E2 language youtube channel and practice a lot. Depending on your result of mock test you can decide you are fully prepared to go for real exam. I only prepared from E2 language and that is the only reliable source. If you still can't achieve the desired score in mock test then you can purchase E2 language package (there are different packages on their website).


Great. I will follow your suggestions for sure. Thanks for your time and valuable input.

One more question that I had in my mind that which center to choose in dubai? I've seen people getting distracted by the fellow test takers, especially in speaking section. Which one would you recommend? I know about only one and that is JNS center. 

P.S. I know I've been bombarding you with a lot of questions. But if you could answer them, that would be a sure relief for me. 

Regards...

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

majjji said:


> Great. I will follow your suggestions for sure. Thanks for your time and valuable input.
> 
> One more question that I had in my mind that which center to choose in dubai? I've seen people getting distracted by the fellow test takers, especially in speaking section. Which one would you recommend? I know about only one and that is JNS center.
> 
> ...


Give the test at TEPTH. Its another test center in Dubai and it has more seating capacity than JNS center. And give the test in weekday only as there are less candidates and thus less noise from other candidates.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Give the test at TEPTH. Its another test center in Dubai and it has more seating capacity than JNS center. And give the test in weekday only as there are less candidates and thus less noise from other candidates.


Great. Thanks for your prompt responses. I really appreciate it. 

Regards...

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. None of us living in Pakistan can afford to visit Dubai and give PTE, but we have no other option. Its useless to give IELTS repeatedly. Instead prepare yourself for PTE from E2 Language. You can find their videos from youtube and can practice from all the sources available on internet. Give a mock test before going for the real test. It will only cost 35 USD. If you achieve your desire score in mock test then go for the real test.


You are right Farrukh brother.
I gave ielts 8 times for both canadian and aussi immigration.
My score in last 2 attempts was same (L-8.5, R-7.5, S-7 & W-6.5) and previously i had 7 in each except again except W-6.5...
Now i have decided for PTE after wasting huge amount of money.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Areeb126 said:


> You are right Farrukh brother.
> I gave ielts 8 times for both canadian and aussi immigration.
> My score in last 2 attempts was same (L-8.5, R-7.5, S-7 & W-6.5) and previously i had 7 in each except again except W-6.5...
> Now i have decided for PTE after wasting huge amount of money.


You have decided this too late bro. You can easily get 79 each in PTE if you understand the format correctly. 

Grab the best material for preparation here: https://goo.gl/NrVvuh

Good luck!


----------



## Humayun Khan (May 2, 2018)

Hi dear,
It is a very sad news that from Pakistan, PTE doesn't even accept the online payment for scored online test. My question is if I pay for them from Dubai, then can I take the online scored test in Pakistan? I'm just worried about it.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Humayun Khan said:


> Hi dear,
> It is a very sad news that from Pakistan, PTE doesn't even accept the online payment for scored online test. My question is if I pay for them from Dubai, then can I take the online scored test in Pakistan? I'm just worried about it.



Who said you that PTE doesn't accept online payment from Pakistan. I booked my test 2 times from my credit card in Pakistan. I even purchased online scored test with same credit card from Pakistan. Online scored test can be taken in any place provided if you have laptop or computer and Internet connection. It isn't a real test which needs to be taken in test center.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> You have decided this too late bro. You can easily get 79 each in PTE if you understand the format correctly.
> 
> Grab the best material for preparation here: https://goo.gl/NrVvuh
> 
> Good luck!


Thankyou so much for sharing it Sir.
Do you really think i can score 79 in each module in my very first attempt??
Sorry i am bothering you alot.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Areeb126 said:


> Thankyou so much for sharing it Sir.
> 
> Do you really think i can score 79 in each module in my very first attempt??
> 
> Sorry i am bothering you alot.




Yes you can. Many people having same score of IELTS have nailed it. PTE is much easier than IELTS if you have done a good practice. 

You can also have a mock test from official PTE website where you can have it by paying a small account from your home just to test your skill yourself. But remember that mock test is harder than the real exam. People usually get 10-12 marks higher in real exam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Yes you can. Many people having same score of IELTS have nailed it. PTE is much easier than IELTS if you have done a good practice.
> 
> You can also have a mock test from official PTE website where you can have it by paying a small account from your home just to test your skill yourself. But remember that mock test is harder than the real exam. People usually get 10-12 marks higher in real exam.
> 
> ...


Okay sir Thankyou so much...


----------



## Humayun Khan (May 2, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Who said you that PTE doesn't accept online payment from Pakistan. I booked my test 2 times from my credit card in Pakistan. I even purchased online scored test with same credit card from Pakistan. Online scored test can be taken in any place provided if you have laptop or computer and Internet connection. It isn't a real test which needs to be taken in test center.


Thank you brother,
Actually i am trying to pay PTE-A for scored practice test from my Visa Debit card, but i got result "INVALID CREDIT CARD TYPE". Although i have activated my internet section of my ATM. Then i tried with UBL Master Card but again same result.
Then i contacted with the PTE VUE online chat agent so he told me that payments from Pakistan are not accepted. 
bro i need your assistance in this regard. If possible for you i can give you my whats app number so guide me. thank you bro.


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> You are right Farrukh brother.
> I gave ielts 8 times for both canadian and aussi immigration.
> My score in last 2 attempts was same (L-8.5, R-7.5, S-7 & W-6.5) and previously i had 7 in each except again except W-6.5...
> Now i have decided for PTE after wasting huge amount of money.


They are letting you down in Writing Section. Same case was with me.... I tried 4 time then went to dubai to PTE and cleared in 1st attempt.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> They are letting you down in Writing Section. Same case was with me.... I tried 4 time then went to dubai to PTE and cleared in 1st attempt.


Hi masterblaster81,

Can u please mention your scores for LRWS and your enabling skills too, to get an insight. Awaiting

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

majjji said:


> Hi masterblaster81,
> 
> Can u please mention your scores for LRWS and your enabling skills too, to get an insight. Awaiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


My PTE Score 

L 71
R 84
S 77
W 76

Grammer 77
Oral Fluency 71
Punctuation 77
Spelling 21
Vocabulary 65
Written Disclosure 53


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> My PTE Score
> 
> L 71
> R 84
> ...


Looks like you were aiming at 79+ in each. Are willing to take the PTE test again or you have got your targeted points for immigration? 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> My PTE Score
> 
> L 71
> R 84
> ...


Had you taken the test at TEPTH or JNS center. What are your reviews?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

majjji said:


> Looks like you were aiming at 79+ in each. Are willing to take the PTE test again or you have got your targeted points for immigration?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


no i am not targeting 79... i needed 65 points which was enough for me to lodge my case.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> no i am not targeting 79... i needed 65 points which was enough for me to lodge my case.


Great to hear. Best of luck with your case. Just an added question. In which center did u give the test? TEPH or JNS. What was your experience? 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

majjji said:


> Great to hear. Best of luck with your case. Just an added question. In which center did u give the test? TEPH or JNS. What was your experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I went to Abu Dhabi Academy to avoid the crowd. as mostly people go to TEPH or JNS... there were only 6 people during test as it was on saturday.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

masterblaster81 said:


> I went to Abu Dhabi Academy to avoid the crowd. as mostly people go to TEPH or JNS... there were only 6 people during test as it was on saturday.


TEPTH usually have 2-3 people on weekdays. Its JNS that is crowded because its a very small center. TEPTH is a very big center having a seating arrangement of around 30+ people and the plus point is they have very good equipments as compared to JNS.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Dear, too many people have problems while going Dubai for taking PTE test from Pakistan and I am also one of them. I am planning to fly because we do not have any other choice. Moreover, the response you shared is definitely the standard response. They have sent me the same response COPY/PASTE long ago. It seems they have no plan to come to Pakistan soon. (just my gut feeling, do not take a fight with me over this statement).
> 
> You know I have scored 7 each in IELTS but now even this is not enough because of this PTE test which actually has brought a great imbalance in Australian Invitation process because those who could not score 7 each in IELTS at all previously, are scoring 7 easily now, and those who could score 7 each in IELTS at max after much study, hard work and multiple attempts are now easily scoring 8 each in PTE. And the problem is that this *<SNIP>* *Inappropriate Content - kaju/moderator* test is not available in Pakistan. We are left only with *<SNIP>* IELTS. People from other countries are giving multiple tries to PTE almost twice a month to score 79+ and eventually getting it after 4 to 5 attempts. However, the problem with us is that even if we fly to Dubai and take the test, it would be a single try, and we cannot fly to Dubai every other month to re-take it.
> 
> ...


You are 100% right. This imbalance really gets several 7 each scorers frustrated. I got 7 each with multiple attempts but still feeling of no hope for the invitation, since people from other countries are getting 79+ with less effort and getting double points.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am planning to go to dubai for pte academics test?Can any one please send me pte academics test material for preparation and also please let me know what are the expenses in pakistani rupees if i go to dubai for test


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ramiz said:


> I am planning to go to dubai for pte academics test?Can any one please send me pte academics test material for preparation and also please let me know what are the expenses in pakistani rupees if i go to dubai for test


PTE Material

PTE Traveling Cost


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks alot.If i need any further help can i contact you further


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ramiz said:


> Thanks alot.If i need any further help can i contact you further


Sure. If you want, send me your whatsapp number in private and I will add you to a group as well.

PS. Don't post it here, PM me.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I have sent you my number .thanks


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I would like to know that in how many days one successfully receives real pte exam results. I know that official statement from pte is that you will receive it in 5 business days. But I've seen people getting it on the very next day. I've also seen people complaining that they have received it in 24 hours but the report card is not displaying the results. How often does that happen?

In case if someone gives the test in UAE, will he or she receive it on the very next day? Have anyone received it like that. As I would be giving my real exam soon so just want to know the case from those who have already given it and received it the next morning.

Also please shed some light on how to give 2 pte exams in a row. I know that one can't give second exam until he or she gets the result of first one. But I've seen cases like somehow if you manage to get results of first pte in 24 hours, you still have to wait for 5 days to book the next test. Is that the case? Your valuable input is required. Thanks!



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

majjji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know that in how many days one successfully receives real pte exam results. I know that official statement from pte is that you will receive it in 5 business days. But I've seen people getting it on the very next day. I've also seen people complaining that they have received it in 24 hours but the report card is not displaying the results. How often does that happen?
> 
> ...


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> majjji said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello everyone Can you please add me in your whatsapp group i am planning to appear in the PTE test next month and I wanted some informations. Please tell me where to preapre for PTE in lahore? I have heard about ICD but not sure if they are legit or not. 
2.Any tricks for the Writing section?
3. what are the expenses for the PTE exam from pakistan in including everything like expenses travelling, hotel, exam fee etc ?


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Guys I am new here thats why cant PM anyone so please reply on this post and add me on your whatsapp group for PTE. Thanks


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Dear All, 

I wrote the real PTE test at TEPTH Dubai on 29th July 2018 and received the result today after practicing for about 1.5-2 months. Received 79+ in all (detail is written in signature below). I would really like to thank all the people here on this forum for assisting me to pass the 79+ benchmark. It would not have been possible without you guys. I would not comment on tips and tricks as there are many on this forum and numerous people have shared some efficacious tips and tricks. 

Regarding the center, I gave the test in TEPTH Dubai. It is really a nice center with around 30-40 seats available. I wrote the test on Sunday as it is a weekday in Dubai, so there were only 3 more candidates and we sat at a good distance. Anyone from Pakistan, who want to stay there in UAE must choose Sharjah as the accommodation is very cheap. I purchased a NOL card (this card must be purchased and some money like 50-70 AED must be recharged as you can only use this card to travel in metro trains and Dubai buses. I stayed in Sharjah and used E311 bus, which picks up from National Paints Station and drops at Rashidiya Bus Station. From Rashidiya Bus Station, you can take either Bus#365 or 366 which will drop you near Apricot Tower in Silicon Oasis 3 1 (TEPTH center is in Apricot Tower at 7th floor). I have heard that those coming from the other way around should use metro train and drop at Burjman Metro Train Station from where they can get into Bus#X25 that drop you at the same point i.e. near Apricot Tower. So it all depends on where you stay. Also, if you want to give test in the morning at 10 AM, do remember that the traffic from Sharjah to Dubai really blocks the way in the morning as many people from Sharjah go to their offices and workplaces in Dubai by car. So get up early in the morning at around 6 AM, if you want to travel by bus to Dubai.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Expenses: 

Visa Cost: Rs 11500 PKR (14 Days Single Shot Visa)
Air Ticket: Rs 38500 PKR (Round Trip)
Expenses: Rs 600 AED (Rs 20000 PKR Approx)
PTE Test Price in Dubai: AED 1000 + AED 50 Tax = AED 1050 = Rs 35500 PKR
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regarding the exam, I found it a little bit tough especially the write from dictation (WFD) and repeat sentence. All the sentences were complex or compound sentences so it was very hard for me to remember more than 50% of the words. The reason for my low listening and writing score is obviously due to the poor performance in these 2 tasks. So all those who want to get 79+ must really focus on: Read Aloud, Re-Tell Lecture, Repeat Sentence, Write From Dictation, FIBs and SWT/SST, as these sections carry high marks and contribute to 2 or more communicative skills. After giving 3 mocks and the real test, I have come to a conclusion that these sections contribute heavily to all your 4 communicative skills. Do apply the right strategies mentioned by the gurus already in this forum. 

Regarding the study material, I referred to PTE Study and Practice PTE Online. These 2 websites are really helpful in practicing the right sort of questions. You can also refer to E2 videos as they have some great tutorials, tips and tricks. However, I never used any of the E2 templates for essay, SWT and SST and formulated my own as E2 templates didn't work for me in the mocks. They are really great and may be really helpful but I failed to apply them in the right direction and always find them difficult to get the summary within the words count.

In the end, I would like to emphasize that hard work always pays off and if you believe in anything, you would achieve it one day. I now have a total of 75 points with non-pro rata occupation, which seems that I might get invitation now. I would be available to assist anyone, if he/she needs assistance regarding PTE. Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Congratulations.
Now fasten your seat belt for your dream place.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

harib said:


> Guys I am new here thats why cant PM anyone so please reply on this post and add me on your whatsapp group for PTE. Thanks


Please go through some previous comment Bullet AK had shared some links.
Check those links.


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks I'll go through them. Are you guys preparing on your own or through any institute here in Pak? I have heard about ICD here in Lahore but i'm not sure whether they are professional trainers or not. 

I only had problem in IELTS writing otherwise my score was good. Some people say using templates in writing section of PTE wont be a problem they still can give you full score. Please advice me on this. And can you share the links in the forum where you used the tricks for the test. Thanks.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

harib said:


> Thanks I'll go through them. Are you guys preparing on your own or through any institute here in Pak? I have heard about ICD here in Lahore but i'm not sure whether they are professional trainers or not.
> 
> I only had problem in IELTS writing otherwise my score was good. Some people say using templates in writing section of PTE wont be a problem they still can give you full score. Please advice me on this. And can you share the links in the forum where you used the tricks for the test. Thanks.


Dear,
just search PTE-A you will find many posts.
And yes we prepare on our own as there is no official / authentic PTE center.
Moreover, if you have issue in ielts writing you will definitely get good in PTE .

Best of luck


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Dear Areeb,

I apologize to bother you again. Can you please tell me is 100000 rupees enough for appearing in the PTE exam at Dubai? As Majji mentioned but I still cant figure out how 600 AED are enough for expenses. Do you guys know about any cheap accommodation in Dubai? Thanks.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

harib said:


> Dear Areeb,
> 
> I apologize to bother you again. Can you please tell me is 100000 rupees enough for appearing in the PTE exam at Dubai? As Majji mentioned but I still cant figure out how 600 AED are enough for expenses. Do you guys know about any cheap accommodation in Dubai? Thanks.


Yes I think around 120 k or 130k will be on safe side.
You book online cheap hotels with no cancellation fee.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Dear Areeb,
> 
> I apologize to bother you again. Can you please tell me is 100000 rupees enough for appearing in the PTE exam at Dubai? As Majji mentioned but I still cant figure out how 600 AED are enough for expenses. Do you guys know about any cheap accommodation in Dubai? Thanks.


Hi Harib,

To clarify you further, I lived with my friend in a hostel and saved living expenses. AED 600 is my expenses on food and travelling only. If you're planning to live in a hotel you must add like $15/night for stay in sharjah as accommodation in sharjah is cheap. Moreover, one breakfast in sharjah can cost you around AED 10 and a meal in the night can cost you AED 15. So you can add these expenses to calculate your total expenses. 

Yes Rs 100K would be enough to cover your stay, eating and travelling expenses within dubai. Use metro train and buses as they're cheaper. If you want to decide between Uber/Careem and Taxi, go for Taxi as ride-hailing services are pretty expensive as compred to taxi. 

I hope this answers your queries. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks Majjji. Did you wrote your cdr by yourself ? Actually I have my projects which I worked on but due to low writing score I cant write my cdr as per EA standards. Is there anyone in Pak that might help me with that If you know anyone? Thanks.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Thanks Majjji. Did you wrote your cdr by yourself ? Actually I have my projects which I worked on but due to low writing score I cant write my cdr as per EA standards. Is there anyone in Pak that might help me with that If you know anyone? Thanks.


Yes. I wrote CDR by myself and got positive response around 4 months ago. But I got my assessment done based on my IELTS score and not PTE. I don't know any consultation firms in Pakistan who give their services for Skills Assessment/CDRs. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi, i am planning to go to dubai for pte academics test.I have a question what visa i need to apply in order to go dubai for test is it normal visit visa or any special visa


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Can you give me some useful tips are reading and listening sections.As i am planning to undertake test


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

ramiz said:


> Hi, i am planning to go to dubai for pte academics test.I have a question what visa i need to apply in order to go dubai for test is it normal visit visa or any special visa


Normal transit visa valid for 14 days in 2 months time period would be fine. Plan your trip accordingly and practice well before writing the real test. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Dear Majjji,

Firstly I want to congratulate you on getting an invite. Secondly, I want to ask if we could use template in the essay writing part of PTE. I am having problem in the essay part but the template works fine for me. But, I don't know whether in PTE we get high scores or not if we use templates. As you have experienced the test you would guide me better. Thanks


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

harib said:


> Dear Majjji,
> 
> Firstly I want to congratulate you on getting an invite. Secondly, I want to ask if we could use template in the essay writing part of PTE. I am having problem in the essay part but the template works fine for me. But, I don't know whether in PTE we get high scores or not if we use templates. As you have experienced the test you would guide me better. Thanks


You can use this template which I have prepared by myself and I find it very easy to remember. 

It is argued that ________. To put in another way, _______. This essay will discuss ____ and ____.
To begin with, there are numerous reasons why we should ______. But the most notable one stems from the fact that _____. For instance, _______. Moreover, _______. Significantly, ______.
Another pivotal aspect of this argument is that _______. In other words, _______. To elucidate, ______. Furthermore, there is evidence to suggest that ____. Importantly, _______.
This essay discussed ____ and _____. These are one of the most compelling arguments to date. In my opinion, I believe ______.


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the Template. Have you used it in the actual test? Does it decrease our score in the writing part?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Dear Majjji,
> 
> Firstly I want to congratulate you on getting an invite. Secondly, I want to ask if we could use template in the essay writing part of PTE. I am having problem in the essay part but the template works fine for me. But, I don't know whether in PTE we get high scores or not if we use templates. As you have experienced the test you would guide me better. Thanks


Thanks harib.

Well as far as the template for writing in PTE is concerned, I haven't used one in my real PTE exam. I used my own format to write essay as I never got marks in PTE scored practice tests whenever I would use templates. Having said that, I still know numerous people getting 65+or even 79+ writing score in their real exam. 

You can use template but one thing that you need to keep in mind is that the coordination of your template and your own thoughts should match at best. Otherwise, it would be catastrophic not to get marks from essay just because you used it incorrectly. Focus well on your vocabulary, grammar and punctuation use. Sometimes, some minor mistakes in these enabling skills can cost you heavily. 

Also, bear in mind that overall writing score in PTE doesn't merely depends on essay as it is in IELTS. You ought to perform way better in other writing tasks - also known as integrated tasks - that carry huge marks. 

I hope this answers your question. Thanks and Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

ramiz said:


> Can you give me some useful tips are reading and listening sections.As i am planning to undertake test


Have you given the test already?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Not really but I am doing practine online and I am having difficulties in reading(reorder paragraph+multiple choice single and multiple choice answer) while in Listening(multiple choice single and mutiple choice multiple answer) .I need few useful tips are those sections.
Thanks


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Dear Majjji, 
Sorry to disturb you again. Could you Please share what was your preparation strategy and your daily planning for the pte tasks? I mean have you allocated specific days for specific tasks and you thought you should pratice them daily ? Can you please share your experience? In that way I can follow your strategy as well. Thanks


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

what is the procedure to apply for dubai visit visa for pte test.Do i need to apply through travel agent or i can apply by myself and also about find a room in dubai plus is it tough to book pte test date or i can go to dubai and book it randomly on any given day.Your replies will be valuable


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Dear Majjji,
> Sorry to disturb you again. Could you Please share what was your preparation strategy and your daily planning for the pte tasks? I mean have you allocated specific days for specific tasks and you thought you should pratice them daily ? Can you please share your experience? In that way I can follow your strategy as well. Thanks


Well, my preparation strategy varied from time to time. Initially, I focused on the exam content and tried to understand what each section demands. It took me around 2 weeks to understand the sections of each module completely. 

After that, I statred online preparation via different available websites. But that was not enough and this was revealed when I gave my first PTE official scored mock test and scored quite badly. I still remember my score was: LRWS: 67 57 69 61 I think and I was really astonished that I won't be able to make it to 65 let alone 79. However, I came to know that each section needs different strategy and some needs different templates. So, I started to prepare each day and divided the day into 3 sections for reading, listening and speaking. 

For reading, I started reading one novel to increase my reading speed as this was where I was pretty weak. Also, for listening and speaking, I used the same online website to practice each day. And for writing, I allocated weekends to practice essays, SWTs and SSTs. After 2 weeks, I wrote PTE official mock test B and scored between 65 to 75. This was quite a motivation as I improved a bit. But the templates I used were not working for me and that I figured out after I receieved my Mock B result. So, I devised my own templates and gave mock C with the same preparation strategy of listening, reading and speaking on weekdays and writing on weekends. 

I received LRWS: 90 90 88 90 and this was the point when I decided to write real PTE exam and scored 79+ in all 4. Though due to some of my own silly mistakes, I scored less than 85 in listening and writing. 

I hope it would give a brief insight on how to start your preparation. Remember! Online websites and official mocks are pretty much helpful to get the desired score of 79. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

ramiz said:


> Not really but I am doing practine online and I am having difficulties in reading(reorder paragraph+multiple choice single and multiple choice answer) while in Listening(multiple choice single and mutiple choice multiple answer) .I need few useful tips are those sections.
> Thanks


I would recommend to start reading online newspaper to increase your reading skills while analyzing the task quickly. 

For listening, listen to to recording very carefully and don't pay attention to the options. Just deduce from the recording what is being said. Then analyze the options and get to the right one. If you keep on reading the options while listening to the recording, then you'll surely get confused and waste your time. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

ramiz said:


> what is the procedure to apply for dubai visit visa for pte test.Do i need to apply through travel agent or i can apply by myself and also about find a room in dubai plus is it tough to book pte test date or i can go to dubai and book it randomly on any given day.Your replies will be valuable


Well, the best visa for UAE is 14 days transit visa which can be used within 2 months for 14 days. So you can choose your desired dates within 2 months and can visit UAE for 14 days. 

Applying through agent is the best option as you can only get visa on your own via emirates airline where you need to buy visa and ticket at the same time. That would be a costly option but depends if you can handle those costs. 

For rooms, find any acquaintances that live there and share the room for a few days which is the most economical option. But if not, you can search for some rooms available online at different room booking websites. 

You can book pte exam from anywhere. But to check that out, you must have an account created to check the available dates. Pte official website updates pte dates for each test center in each country depending upon the country's upcoming holidays. So, keep that into account as well. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks a ton Majjji for sharing such valuable information. And if you don't mind can you share the template that you used in the PTE tests? I mean if you don't mind. Thanks


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Dear Majjji Please share some tips and strategies from your own experience for Fill in the blanks the "drop down one". I am having serious problem with them. Thanks.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Dear Majjji Please share some tips and strategies from your own experience for Fill in the blanks the "drop down one". I am having serious problem with them. Thanks.


Hi,

Good to know you're preparing hard for PTE and already know your weak areas. Well, FIBs drop down and FIBs reading only focuses much more on collocations. There is a list of collocations or most frequently used words together on internet. You can start learning them but it will need you to spend quality time learning them. 

Also, if you have developed your reading ability to an exorbitant extent, you would notice that I have used a collocation in this sentence i.e. READING ABILITY. So, in this way you would better understand what word to choose from the drop down menu and FIBs. This is the most simplest and easier way to get them done. 

FIBs drop down menu contribute heavily to your writing score so practice them before you write your real test. Little mistakes in this section could possibly reduce your reading as well as writng marks. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Thanks a ton Majjji for sharing such valuable information. And if you don't mind can you share the template that you used in the PTE tests? I mean if you don't mind. Thanks


Pleasure is all mine. Moreover, my templatr was simply writing according to the situation. I used my own template means I managed to write in the real test according to the situation and not any learnt templates of my own. You can follow templates that are available online which is absolutely fine but always remember to fulfil all the requirements of essay, SWTs and SSTs if you're targeting 79 and not less than that. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

majjji said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good to know you're preparing hard for PTE and already know your weak areas. Well, FIBs drop down and FIBs reading only focuses much more on collocations. There is a list of collocations or most frequently used words together on internet. You can start learning them but it will need you to spend quality time learning them.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Majjji you're a life saver I have some collocation list from e2 language I hope that will help.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Thanks again Majjji you're a life saver I have some collocation list from e2 language I hope that will help.


Check one collocation list from PTE official website too. That's also worth it. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

harib said:


> Thanks again Majjji you're a life saver I have some collocation list from e2 language I hope that will help.


Another quick question Is ptestudy.com and ptetutorials.com reliable website for practicing? Thanks.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Another quick question Is ptestudy.com and ptetutorials.com reliable website for practicing? Thanks.


Ptestudy.com is reliable. I have personally used it in my pte preparation days and this website helped me boost my pace as well. So, yes you can rely on it. In addition, you can also practice essays within the time frame similar to what you will see on your exam day, which is also a plus point of this website. 

I have not used ptetutorials.com personally, therefore, I can't comment on it. But I have heard that it is also useful for pte exam preparation. You can check it out. I hope it would be beneficial too.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Dear Majjji 

Can you please evaluate my essay? I have send you one in inbox, whenever you are free then please check that. Thanks.


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Dear Majjji,

I apologize to disturb you again but I need your help. I recently took my first mock test and got my result. Please guide me where I am making mistakes and please tell me the areas that I need to improve. My scores are as follows:

L: 75
S: 76
W: 78
R: 65 

Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 30
Spelling: 90
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 90

P.S Reading was the toughest that I have ever encountered.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Dear Majjji,
> 
> I apologize to disturb you again but I need your help. I recently took my first mock test and got my result. Please guide me where I am making mistakes and please tell me the areas that I need to improve. My scores are as follows:
> 
> ...


Well, reading is really the toughest part in PTE exam and one needs to well acquainted with all the elements to get 79+ in reading. If you're targeting 79+ in all, then you need to take care of the time especially when it comes to reading. You've scored 65 in mocks and the time given in mocks is around 41 to 45 minutes. But in real exam, the given time for reading module is around 31 to 37 minutes for 14 to 17 questions. So managing the time is a big factor. 

Moreover, there are some tasks in reading that require utmost attention. Reorder paragraphs and fill in the blanks need special attention withing less time as these 2 tasks carry most marks. Try to quickly read the task and skim the text to choose possible correct answers. For this, you need to sharpen your analytical skills. There is no other way around. 

Also, MCQs have negative marking as well so you need to choose the correct answer and if you are in ambiguity, choose the most relatable answer. In this way you can improve your reading scores. 

Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

majjji said:


> Well, reading is really the toughest part in PTE exam and one needs to well acquainted with all the elements to get 79+ in reading. If you're targeting 79+ in all, then you need to take care of the time especially when it comes to reading. You've scored 65 in mocks and the time given in mocks is around 41 to 45 minutes. But in real exam, the given time for reading module is around 31 to 37 minutes for 14 to 17 questions. So managing the time is a big factor.
> 
> Moreover, there are some tasks in reading that require utmost attention. Reorder paragraphs and fill in the blanks need special attention withing less time as these 2 tasks carry most marks. Try to quickly read the task and skim the text to choose possible correct answers. For this, you need to sharpen your analytical skills. There is no other way around.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Can you please suggest how to improve the pronunciation score? I did good in the Read Aloud part but still my pronunciation score is 30 can it be the mic issue? Or is there any other factor involved please share your experience on this?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Pronunciation is directly related to the position of your mic and type of mic used. Try to put your mic below the chin to avoid breathing into the mic directly. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Thanks. Can you please suggest how to improve the pronunciation score? I did good in the Read Aloud part but still my pronunciation score is 30 can it be the mic issue? Or is there any other factor involved please share your experience on this?


Pronunciation is directly related to the position of your mic and type of mic used. Try to put your mic below the chin to avoid breathing into the mic directly. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

majjji said:


> Pronunciation is directly related to the position of your mic and type of mic used. Try to put your mic below the chin to avoid breathing into the mic directly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Yeah I am using a very low standard headphones along with it's mic. I think the mic that will be used in the actual test might be better. It would be great If you could suggest any headphones that I should use in the mocks?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Yeah I am using a very low standard headphones along with it's mic. I think the mic that will be used in the actual test might be better. It would be great If you could suggest any headphones that I should use in the mocks?


Yes. Well I would not recommend any headphones as I am not an expert o them, but I personally used Audionic headphone along with proper mic. I also tried A4tech as well. Both are good.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

majjji said:


> Yes. Well I would not recommend any headphones as I am not an expert o them, but I personally used Audionic headphone along with proper mic. I also tried A4tech as well. Both are good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks I have heard about A4Tech as well I'll try them for the next mock.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Thanks I have heard about A4Tech as well I'll try them for the next mock.


Good Luck.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

Dear Majjji,
I took the second mock but still I am suffering in the reading section scored 68 this time. Please share you experience how did you improved your reading score. Any tips or tricks you want to suggest. Is the real test reading easy as compared to the mock tests? As you know we have to travel to Dubai for the PTE test. Therefore, I want to get full marks in the mock first then plan for Dubai. Thanks.


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

For the Fill in the Blanks I am learning the academic collocation, but I cant memorize them properly. Please share your approach towards learning the collocations.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Dear Majjji,
> I took the second mock but still I am suffering in the reading section scored 68 this time. Please share you experience how did you improved your reading score. Any tips or tricks you want to suggest. Is the real test reading easy as compared to the mock tests? As you know we have to travel to Dubai for the PTE test. Therefore, I want to get full marks in the mock first then plan for Dubai. Thanks.


Hi Harib,

Kindly post the results of both your scored mock tests along with the enabling skills. As you know that the tasks in all 4 modules are interlinked, so there is a great proximity that you're lacking skills in a few tasks in reading or may be some other tasks in other modules that contribute to reading as well.

As far as my preparation strategy is concerned, I used to read a lot of editorials and online reading sections on different website. Moreover, I have a habit to read newspaper daily even before I started preparing for PTE, so I think that helped me a lot in getting 79+ in reading.

Well, you're very right. You should try to achieve the desired score in all 4 modules before leaving to Dubai because it's a costly activity and if you wouldn't be able to get 79+ in th real test, it will be a disconcerting news for you. 


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> For the Fill in the Blanks I am learning the academic collocation, but I cant memorize them properly. Please share your approach towards learning the collocations.


Well, then you must start reading editorials as many as you can. Because once you will establish to quickly know how simple, compound and complex compound sentences are structured, you would then easily read the text in the real pte reading section and will quickly skim off the text. The main trick is to just read more and more editorials. For example, I'm just reading an editorial right now and I came across this sentence:

Excessive media coverage of provocative statements and protests can lead to even more widespread unrest. 

Now, I have read the words 'provocative statements' and 'widespread unrest' so many times together. I know this only because I have read these words together in many other reading sections. So, I would know that if I will come across such words in FIBs in the real exam, I would know the answer right away. This is how you can prepare, but to reach at this level, you need lots and lots of reading. Hope you have got an insight.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

majjji said:


> Hi Harib,
> 
> Kindly post the results of both your scored mock tests along with the enabling skills. As you know that the tasks in all 4 modules are interlinked, so there is a great proximity that you're lacking skills in a few tasks in reading or may be some other tasks in other modules that contribute to reading as well.
> 
> ...


Here are the links for my Mock Test results:

Mock Test-A: https://imgur.com/ZdxaEgw

Mock Test-B: https://imgur.com/zDeYfee

My Reading score was low. And I am amazed to see that the writing score decreased to 72 from 78. I am not sure why it happened. Because my written discourse, vocabulary, and spellings are 90 but still 72 in writing. And one more thing that I wanted to ask is that the strategy you used for Re-order please mention that as well. I am trying to improve my reading but the problem that still persists is Re-order Para.


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

And please mention the editorials that you use to read. Thanks


----------



## Abdul-341 (May 2, 2017)

Salam Majji,

I am also waiting for invite as a telecom engineer.
Did you hire an agent or you did all your process yourself.
My CDR was prepared by an agent and I have received positive skill assessment.
What do you suggest, should I hire an agent for rest of process or do it myself ?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Abdul-341 said:


> Salam Majji,
> 
> I am also waiting for invite as a telecom engineer.
> Did you hire an agent or you did all your process yourself.
> ...


Hi Abdul,

Well I did all the migration steps by myself and didn't hire or took help from any migration agent at any step. 

To be frank, the migration process of Aus seems pretty straighforward to me and all the details are available online on their official website. At first, I was of the view to hire an agent, then I checked out the procedure and it looked very simple to me, so I was like why should I pay 3000 to 4000$ to any agent when I myself can do this. This self belief motivated me and I proceeded at every stage by myself. 

My advise to you is that if you're an engineer -which you're - and can read out all the details on their website and have some self belief then you must not throw away extra dollars which could be used to settle in Aus once you'll land there. So, my approach would be to go wise and smart rather than depending on others. You will get everything online. I hope this answers your question.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> And please mention the editorials that you use to read. Thanks


For best editorials, keep reading from nytimes.com and thetelegraph. For scientific reading, focus on sciencedaily.com.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul-341 (May 2, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hi Abdul,
> 
> Well I did all the migration steps by myself and didn't hire or took help from any migration agent at any step.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate.
Really boasted me up.
Well, I think he made some changes in my CV while submitting for CDR approval.
And I don't know, what changes he made.
So, after invitation, if I submit my updated CV with little changes from the one he submitted.
Does this matter ?


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

majjji said:


> For best editorials, keep reading from nytimes.com and thetelegraph. For scientific reading, focus on sciencedaily.com.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks again. And please comment on my mock test results as well, If you have some spare time. I would appreciate that.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Thanks again. And please comment on my mock test results as well, If you have some spare time. I would appreciate that.


Yes, I'll be free in the evening and comment on it after analyzing your mock scores in detail. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Abdul-341 said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> Really boasted me up.
> Well, I think he made some changes in my CV while submitting for CDR approval.
> And I don't know, what changes he made.
> ...


No it doesn't matter as long as your job designations and employers are the same. Little changes in the roles and responsibilities for each job will not affect the application as long as it's true. Try including each role and responsibility that you did in the reference letters submitted for your EA assessment. In this way, it will endorse your work employment once again. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

majjji said:


> Yes, I'll be free in the evening and comment on it after analyzing your mock scores in detail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I look forward to your reply.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Here are the links for my Mock Test results:
> 
> Mock Test-A: https://imgur.com/ZdxaEgw
> 
> ...


Well, I have just checked the scores for both your mock tests A and B. You're right as reading score in both the tests is low. In test A, you have got low speaking score and this would have lowered your score further in reading, I think. It could be due to bad performance in read aloud and other tasks associated between speaking and reading.

In test B; however, you have improved speaking score considerably to a perfect 90, which has boosted your reading score with good performance in associated tasks between reading and speaking, I think. Nonetheless, you would have performed badly in the reading tasks associated with writing too, including FIBs. That could be one of the reasons again for your low reading score and ultimately affecting your writing score.

It seems to me that you get confused in reading tasks that are mostly associated with writing, let alone speaking. I would embark on it that there is no shortcut for achieving 79+ in reading. All you need is to sharpen your reading skills, which can be gained through excessive - or I must say - rigorous preparation.

P.S. There is no quick shortcut for re-order tasks. The only way is to dig out the structure of the text and then quickly analyze it by paying attention to the starter sentences. Then there is a set pattern which is being followed in each reorder task. You need to carefully pick that to choose the right sentences afterwards. In this way, you will be able to find the right pattern. Remember! Reorder paras is an important task and needs to be done in a short time, so you should have developed fast reading and skimming speed to get them right.

Hope this answers your queries. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

majjji said:


> Well, I have just checked the scores for both your mock tests A and B. You're right as reading score in both the tests is low. In test A, you have got low speaking score and this would have lowered your score further in reading, I think. It could be due to bad performance in read aloud and other tasks associated between speaking and reading.
> 
> In test B; however, you have improved speaking score considerably to a perfect 90, which has boosted your reading score with good performance in associated tasks between reading and speaking, I think. Nonetheless, you would have performed badly in the reading tasks associated with writing too, including FIBs. That could be one of the reasons again for your low reading score and ultimately affecting your writing score.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. By reading task do you mean the Summarize written text as well? Do I have to improve that? Or is it fine? Lastly, by looking at my test B results,am I doing something else wrong, apart from the reading section? So, that I might work on it too. Thanks


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

harib said:


> Thanks for your response. By reading task do you mean the Summarize written text as well? Do I have to improve that? Or is it fine? Lastly, by looking at my test B results,am I doing something else wrong, apart from the reading section? So, that I might work on it too. Thanks


Yes, thay exactly what I mean that you should also concentrate on your SWT section. It carries marks for both reading as well as writing. Well, your test B results eventually shows that you're slightly mishandling SWTs and some reading sections alone like reorder paras or FIBs (both types). You can get these marks by practicing a little more on these tasks. Give yourself enough room before attempting mock test C. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

harib said:


> Thanks for your response. By reading task do you mean the Summarize written text as well? Do I have to improve that? Or is it fine? Lastly, by looking at my test B results,am I doing something else wrong, apart from the reading section? So, that I might work on it too. Thanks


Hi Harib, I enjoyed reading your and Majji's posts. I am also seriously preparing for PTE these days. I haven't given a mock yet but I would this week. It would be nice to be in touch with you. Can you PM me your number, I will call you. I can't PM someone since I am a new member. I plan to appear for the test in the 2nd week of December in TEPTH.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> Hi Harib, I enjoyed reading your and Majji's posts. I am also seriously preparing for PTE these days. I haven't given a mock yet but I would this week. It would be nice to be in touch with you. Can you PM me your number, I will call you. I can't PM someone since I am a new member. I plan to appear for the test in the 2nd week of December in TEPTH.


Dear kahafeez,

I wish you good luck for your PTE exam. It is a bold step to visit any other country and give the exam. Do ensure you have got all the arrangements ready there including your residence etc. Prepare well before leaving for the exam and give us a good news. All the best!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

majjji said:


> Dear kahafeez,
> 
> I wish you good luck for your PTE exam. It is a bold step to visit any other country and give the exam. Do ensure you have got all the arrangements ready there including your residence etc. Prepare well before leaving for the exam and give us a good news. All the best!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks Majjji for your encouraging words. The information given in your signature is very uplifting. I am planning to appear for the test in Mid December and I am preparing for the test seriously these days.

One thing that I would like to discuss with you is that you gave 3 mock tests in 5 days and you kept improving, how did that happen? How did you improve your score in one day only?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> Thanks Majjji for your encouraging words. The information given in your signature is very uplifting. I am planning to appear for the test in Mid December and I am preparing for the test seriously these days.
> 
> One thing that I would like to discuss with you is that you gave 3 mock tests in 5 days and you kept improving, how did that happen? How did you improve your score in one day only?


Well kahafeez, just for your information that I had practiced for about 3 weeks to a month before giving these official mock tests. Therefore, the variation in my mocks is due the kind of performance given in each mock test on these mock test days. I performed well in test C on that day so I scored better comparatively. Moreover, I personally felt that some mocks like Mock A is harder as compared to Mock B and C, so that could possibly be another reason. However, for each mock test my strategy was the same. I just played with SWTs, SSTs, Essay structure and WFD in all these 3 mocks to know the best structure/strategy that could help me getting 79+ in the real test. I hope this answers your question 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib (Jul 17, 2018)

kahafeez said:


> Hi Harib, I enjoyed reading your and Majji's posts. I am also seriously preparing for PTE these days. I haven't given a mock yet but I would this week. It would be nice to be in touch with you. Can you PM me your number, I will call you. I can't PM someone since I am a new member. I plan to appear for the test in the 2nd week of December in TEPTH.


Hello Kahafeez, I just read your post. And I am trying to send you a personal message but there is no option for that in your account. I think you have to submit some posts in the thread. In that way the PM option will work.


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

harib said:


> Hello Kahafeez, I just read your post. And I am trying to send you a personal message but there is no option for that in your account. I think you have to submit some posts in the thread. In that way the PM option will work.


Yes that is true. I am new and I am trying to increase my posts.


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

majjji said:


> Well kahafeez, just for your information that I had practiced for about 3 weeks to a month before giving these official mock tests. Therefore, the variation in my mocks is due the kind of performance given in each mock test on these mock test days. I performed well in test C on that day so I scored better comparatively. Moreover, I personally felt that some mocks like Mock A is harder as compared to Mock B and C, so that could possibly be another reason. However, for each mock test my strategy was the same. I just played with SWTs, SSTs, Essay structure and WFD in all these 3 mocks to know the best structure/strategy that could help me getting 79+ in the real test. I hope this answers your question
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



I am trying to replicate the same. I want to be well prepared before I give the mock tests.

Secondly, someone told me that in WFD, writing more words isn't a problem. If you are unsure about how to spell a word, you can write as many combinations as you want and this wouldn't affect the score. For example, the sentence, "My accommodation acomodation accomodation acommodation is nearby." is 100% correct.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> I am trying to replicate the same. I want to be well prepared before I give the mock tests.
> 
> Secondly, someone told me that in WFD, writing more words isn't a problem. If you are unsure about how to spell a word, you can write as many combinations as you want and this wouldn't affect the score. For example, the sentence, "My accommodation acomodation accomodation acommodation is nearby." is 100% correct.


No it's a wrong perception. I would recommend not to follow this strategy. I myself have tried this and in one mock test, I got reduced number because I didn't perform well in WFD and repeat sentence. 

Every correct word carries mark and you won't get 100% marks for wrong combinations. Had this been true, I would have heard this technique working for people who got 79+. Try to practice more and make yourself comfortable and get acquainted with WFDs and repeat sentences more. 

There are 2 techniques to do this. You can write while listening to the sentence or you can listen to the sentence completely and then immediately try to write it. Try both and check out which technique suits you the best. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

majjji said:


> No it's a wrong perception. I would recommend not to follow this strategy. I myself have tried this and in one mock test, I got reduced number because I didn't perform well in WFD and repeat sentence.
> 
> Every correct word carries mark and you won't get 100% marks for wrong combinations. Had this been true, I would have heard this technique working for people who got 79+. Try to practice more and make yourself comfortable and get acquainted with WFDs and repeat sentences more.
> 
> ...


WFDs are easy but I struggle with Repeat Sentence, especially if it is a long one.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> WFDs are easy but I struggle with Repeat Sentence, especially if it is a long one.


Yes. You're right. Long sentences are hard to remember; however, this can be managed if you practice more and more. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

majjji said:


> Yes. You're right. Long sentences are hard to remember; however, this can be managed if you practice more and more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


What are your views about training regarding PTE? I am looking for writing/ speaking training, because I feel feedback is essential, otherwise one is blind. Do you think mock tests are enough for feedback or should I find one-to-one sessions with a tutor as well.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> What are your views about training regarding PTE? I am looking for writing/ speaking training, because I feel feedback is essential, otherwise one is blind. Do you think mock tests are enough for feedback or should I find one-to-one sessions with a tutor as well.


Hi Kahafeez,

Sorry for late response. Well, you can follow E2 Language for training on PTE to get familiar with the PTE course and structuring. Mock tests are the best way to know where you stand after some time of preparation. I personally recommend official PTE mock tests as they provide you with the scores at the end of the test and you can get an idea whether or not to sit in the real exam. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkhan (Nov 7, 2018)

Hello Friends, Good to know that Pakistanis are also active on this forum. If I want to arrange 14 days visa from Pakistan by myself without any agent, what are the options available for that ? Really appreciate the quick answer.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

bkhan said:


> Hello Friends, Good to know that Pakistanis are also active on this forum. If I want to arrange 14 days visa from Pakistan by myself without any agent, what are the options available for that ? Really appreciate the quick answer.


You can choose Emirates airline where they give you an option to have the visa too depending upon your need. You can visit emirates airline website to check possible visa options. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkhan (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank you brother.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

bkhan said:


> Thank you brother.


You're welcome. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am planning to go to dubai next month for pte test can any one please guide about any available room for rent or shared bedspace .


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I am planning to go to dubai next month for pte test can any one please guide about any available room for rent or shared bedspace .


You can check bedspace on airbnb.com if your stay is longer. If you want to stay a few days, then you can stay at Dubai Youth Hostel. Its also a bedspace which will cost you 3500 PKR per day.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

My stay in dubai would be around 2 months can any help in sharing bedspace with any one from pakistan


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

ramiz said:


> My stay in dubai would be around 2 months can any help in sharing bedspace with any one from pakistan


I wouldn't recommend you to stay in Dubai for 2 months because Dubai is a very expensive place. Accommodation, food and traveling is much costlier than other cities. Try Turkey, Baku or even Malaysia.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I did applied for 3 month visit visa to dubai .The visa was awarded on 21 dec 2018 and it says expiry date of 17 feb 2019.So I am confused can any one give me soem advise that is 17 f3b 2018 expiry date or do I need to enter uae before 17 Feb


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I did applied for 3 month visit visa to dubai .The visa was awarded on 21 dec 2018 and it says expiry date of 17 feb 2019.So I am confused can any one give me soem advise that is 17 f3b 2018 expiry date or do I need to enter uae before 17 Feb


In actuality, a minimum of 14 days visit visa is issued by UAE government whose validity is 3 months. This means that within these 3 months, you have to adjust your 14 days anywhere, where you feel feasible and the dates that you think are right to serve the purpose of your stay in UAE. Therefore, 17 Feb 2019 is the expiry of your visa after which, you would be unable to enter UAE. So, you need to fix those 14 days anywhere within those 3 months to validate your visa. 

Hope this answers the question. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

majjji said:


> In actuality, a minimum of 14 days visit visa is issued by UAE government whose validity is 3 months. This means that within these 3 months, you have to adjust your 14 days anywhere, where you feel feasible and the dates that you think are right to serve the purpose of your stay in UAE. Therefore, 17 Feb 2019 is the expiry of your visa after which, you would be unable to enter UAE. So, you need to fix those 14 days anywhere within those 3 months to validate your visa.
> 
> Hope this answers the question.
> 
> Thanks for your swift reply.I have seen printed visa which i have received it says long stay visa I guess its for 90 days.So I think i still have time to go there before 17 Feb and stay there are three months?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

ramiz said:


> majjji said:
> 
> 
> > In actuality, a minimum of 14 days visit visa is issued by UAE government whose validity is 3 months. This means that within these 3 months, you have to adjust your 14 days anywhere, where you feel feasible and the dates that you think are right to serve the purpose of your stay in UAE. Therefore, 17 Feb 2019 is the expiry of your visa after which, you would be unable to enter UAE. So, you need to fix those 14 days anywhere within those 3 months to validate your visa.
> ...


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am undertaking pte test in few days.Please suggest me same valuable tips plus i have not prepared much .I am having problem in few areas
1) Essay
2) Pte writing summarize written text
3) Repeat sentence speaking
4) Repeat sentence listening
5)Describe image
Can anyone please give me tips and if any one has some personal template for essays of all types


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I gave my pte academic test aand I have got 65 plus in all of the four module.My question is that in pte result there are two sections ony is communicative skills and other is enabling skills.I have got 65 all in communicative skills like reading,writing ,speaking and Listening.While in Enabling skill like Grammer,oral fluency


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I gave my pte academic test aand I have got 65 plus in all of the four module.My question is that in pte result there are two sections ony is communicative skills and other is enabling skills.I have got 65 all in communicative skills like reading,writing ,speaking and Listening.While in Enabling skill like Grammer,oral fluency


For points, only communicative skills matter. If you have got 65 in all 4 modules including listening, reading, writing and speaking then you have got 10 points to claim in your EOI. Enabling skills, however, are just to show how have you performed as far as each enabling skill is concerned. This is just to get an idea where you're lagging behind and where have you scored outstandingly. Hope it helps. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks alot for you quick reply.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am planning to apply differient states in Australia for 190 visa.So I my question what is the address which I need to write in sent score in pte academics results.Can any body help me in this regard.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I am planning to apply differient states in Australia for 190 visa.So I my question what is the address which I need to write in sent score in pte academics results.Can any body help me in this regard.


You can type in "DHA" or "DIBP" in the search box which will lead you to find "Department of Home Affairs" name in the results. Select the name and send the scores. Hope this helps.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi 

Any tips regarding Essay and Summarize written text ?
Are templates useful to get 79+ ? if they are please share any. Really in a desperate situation as you already know, we need to travel to another country just for the exam. 

Also, i was watching some tips regarding summarize written text, there are many views related to it like some says, pick 1st sentence from 1st paragraph, 2nd from 2nd and join them with FANBOYS and only replace synonyms of 2 or 3 words. In this way, you will get full marks in both writing and reading. While other have totally different opinion. 

Please share your views and experience. Thanks

Arshad


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi 

Any tips regarding Essay and Summarize written text ?
Are templates useful to get 79+ ? if they are please share any. Really in a desperate situation as you already know, we need to travel to another country just for the exam. 

Also, i was watching some tips regarding summarize written text, there are many views related to it like some says, pick 1st sentence from 1st paragraph, 2nd from 2nd and join them with FANBOYS and only replace synonyms of 2 or 3 words. In this way, you will get full marks in both writing and reading. While other have totally different opinion. 

Please share your views and experience. Thanks

Arshad


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

SWT *DOES NOT* check the content but your grammar and sentence structure. I too used some random lines from the paragraph, but i made sure that I don't do spelling mistakes, I use FANBOYS and my sentence structure is correct and I got 90 in writing. 

Your writing score depends on WFD, not essays or SWT. To improve your writing score, focus on WFD, fill in banks (drop down).


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

rhassan said:


> SWT *DOES NOT* check the content but your grammar and sentence structure. I too used some random lines from the paragraph, but i made sure that I don't do spelling mistakes, I use FANBOYS and my sentence structure is correct and I got 90 in writing.
> 
> Your writing score depends on WFD, not essays or SWT. To improve your writing score, focus on WFD, fill in banks (drop down).


Thank you for the reply. I know for writing sentence structure and grammar matters, I was talking from readings scores perspective. How to get maximum marks in this section for reading ?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

rhassan said:


> SWT *DOES NOT* check the content but your grammar and sentence structure. I too used some random lines from the paragraph, but i made sure that I don't do spelling mistakes, I use FANBOYS and my sentence structure is correct and I got 90 in writing.
> 
> Your writing score depends on WFD, not essays or SWT. To improve your writing score, focus on WFD, fill in banks (drop down).




Also, did you use any essay template ? can you share with me ? <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Which testing center is better TEPTEH or JnS in Dubai ?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Which testing center is better TEPTEH or JnS in Dubai ?


TEPTH is far better. Professional and supportive staff. More number of workstations. Located in a peaceful area.


----------

